# Bready of a different color



## ken1957 (Jan 8, 2013)

its been a year long endeavor ,But finally the 53 Bready will be ready to mow in spring. 95% original parts


----------



## Rustyoldjunk (Dec 28, 2012)

Sharp looking old tractor.Thanks for the pic.I am a big fan of the "real" antique/classic tractor and odd ball/orphans if you will,the unique machines.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Very very Ken,looking forward action pics soon.


----------

